# Thumper (2007-2011)



## Kipcha (May 21, 2011)

[align=center]





[/align]
[align=center]We got some sad news yesterday.
Thumper passed away Tuesday, May 17.

[/align]
[align=center]The girls had fed Thumper before going to school and when one of them came home from school that day and went to check on her, they found her dead in her cage. This came as an enormous shock to them as apparently, she was completely normal that morning.
[/align]
[align=center]They brought the body to the vet to be examined and the vet is pretty sure that all the years of mistreatment and the previous injuries she aquired built up and finally she died from them.
[/align]
[align=center]I, along with everyone who knew her, were extremely saddened to hear this news, especially considering that she was finally getting a new chance with a very loving family who are now devasted over the loss of Thumper, they had grown extremely attached to her and they were so worried that it was something they did that caused the tragedy. As sad as it is, I am extremely glad that she at least got to have a real family for a few weeks who loved and adored her.
[/align]
[align=center]




[/align]
[align=center]This sweet little soul was dealt a bad hand and while she kept up her loving spirit and outgoing attitude, all the time of being injured without medical attention and being fed dog food really takes its toll and in the end, I really don't think there was anything more that could be done.
[/align]
[align=center]*R.I.P Thumper. 
*Hopefully, you're pain is gone now and you're binkying with all the babies that you lost during your stay with your old family over the rainbow bridge. I'm sure you won't be lonely and you're in a better place with a healthy body and plenty of friends...[/align]


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 22, 2011)

I just now read this, I am so sorry about Thumpers passing. Binkie free!


----------



## Yurusumaji (May 22, 2011)

Oh, how awful.  I am so sorry poor Thumper wasn't able to hang on.

Binky Free, Thumper. :rainbow:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (May 22, 2011)

She was so cute! I don't know her story, but it sounds very sad. Poor baby girl. How could someone mistreat a bunny?


----------



## funnybunnymummy (May 22, 2011)

I never got to meet Thumper, but she seemed like the sweetest little bun, despite all the adveristy she faced in life. So sorry she's gone. :tears2:

Rue


----------



## MILU (May 23, 2011)

Oh my, this is so sad!!! Tears in my eyes for you, dear Thumper!
It's unbelievable how people are cruel to animals!!! I've seen some shocking videos about the food industry and I don't want to eat any sort of meat anymore. I ate something with fish today, but I haven't eaten meat for about a month and my goal is to become a vegan, hopefully I'll make it. I don't see why humans think we're more important or better than other animals. I wish I could help animals but I don't know how. If anyone has ideas, please send me a private message!!

As for you, Thumper, rest in peace. I pray that you and all others like you stay in the best place of heaven!!!


:magicwand:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 23, 2011)

:bigtears: We're so sorry to hear of Thumpers passing. It seems so unfair to us that she was finally in a loving forever home for such a short time. Rest in peace little girl, you are loved and missed greatly.


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (May 23, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. We are happy that the last weeks of your life were filled with love and care.

Binky Free Thumper!!



RIP Thumper â¥


----------



## jujub793 (May 23, 2011)

:sad: so sorry thumper passed to the bridge, but happy that she found love no matter how brief


----------



## Nela (May 24, 2011)

I'm so sorry RIP sweet girl


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 24, 2011)

Just catching up on the news.
So sorry for Thumper. She was privileged to have you watch over her through out her life and to know her story.

Binky Free Thumper. ink iris:


----------

